# How do you use/apply Tardis?



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi i've got some tardis on order and my main aim to use it on is stubborn tar / brake dust spots that bilberry won't budge. How can I apply tardis? Can I put it in a bottle with a meguiars foaming trigger? Do you dilute tardis? How safe is it for use on wheels with regards to laquer? 

Are there any other applications for tardis like engine bay? Or diluted on bug/ road filth on paint. 

If anyone can shed some light on how they use it then I'd be grateful. 

Tom


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I used this with the Autosmart dipenser bottle. One thing I have noticed though the chemical trigger head stopped working after a short while. I don't know wether Tardis is too strong for this. I'd appreciate if anyone else could advise an alternative method of applying/spraying this product.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

It can be used both on wheels and paintwork. Spray on leave for up to five mins then wipe off with a soft microfibre. Re-apply to stubborn areas.

Make sure you then thoroughly wash off afterwards. It will also have taken any sealant/wax polish etc so your down to the paint.

I wouldn't use in the engine bay. Use a degreaser here and finish off with Aerospace 303 or AG Vynyl Care etc.


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

Is megaira APC classes as a degreaser and advisable for engine bay?

So tarsus should be applied with a normal sprayer bottle ?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

sxid said:


> Is megaira APC classes as a degreaser and advisable for engine bay?
> 
> So tarsus should be applied with a normal sprayer bottle ?


I don't use APC in the engine bay. Autoglym do an Engine cleaner which is a degreaser and it works well. Only a fiver from Halfords.

I use Tardis in a Megs bottle with the Grey head and it works great.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I would recommend 
*Valet Pro Citrus Glue and Tar remover* 
http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior+Cleaners/Citrus+Tar+and+Glue+Remover~1159

Its brilliant, smells great, lasts for ages and doesnt break spray heads too


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> I would recommend
> *Valet Pro Citrus Glue and Tar remover*
> http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior+Cleaners/Citrus+Tar+and+Glue+Remover~1159
> 
> Its brilliant, smells great and doesnt break spray heads too


It is alot easier on the nose:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I use tardis neat in the AS bottle, but after every use I remove the spray head from the bottle, put it in clean water and spray it through until the spray head is throughly flushed and there is no more Tardis only water. I then lift the spray head out of the water and spray it until it is empty and then screw it back on the AS bottle containing the Tardis. This ensures that the spray head is empty and contains no Tardis while the bottle is sitting around. I have had no problems with the spray head so far.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

stargazer said:


> I used this with the Autosmart dipenser bottle. One thing I have noticed though the chemical trigger head stopped working after a short while. I don't know wether Tardis is too strong for this. I'd appreciate if anyone else could advise an alternative method of applying/spraying this product.


I had the same issue with those heads, but not with Tardis.

It is like they go sticky. When you pull the trigger the whole head bends. Ended up having to bin them.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

VixMix said:


> I use tardis neat in the AS bottle, but after every use I remove the spray head from the bottle, put it in clean water and spray it through until the spray head is throughly flushed and there is no more Tardis only water. I then lift the spray head out of the water and spray it until it is empty and then screw it back on the AS bottle containing the Tardis. This ensures that the spray head is empty and contains no Tardis while the bottle is sitting around. I have had no problems with the spray head so far.


Makes sense I guess. It's a good idea but time consuming especially when you have to keep filling the bottle every time you want to use it.


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

just recieved my Tardis, It smells like neat thinners/white spirit. Surely it cant be safe for paint neat can it?

going to halfords for some AG engine cleaner. Might stick with using tardis as a last resort just on wheels


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cough "Buy some Valet Pro" cough


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2007)

sxid said:


> just recieved my Tardis, It smells like neat thinners/white spirit. Surely it cant be safe for paint neat can it?
> 
> going to halfords for some AG engine cleaner. Might stick with using tardis as a last resort just on wheels


I bought some Tardis a couple of weeks ago to tackle the brake dust on my alloys.

I tried 'dabbing/rubbing' it on and it didnt seem to work for me (maybe I wasnt being patient enough) so in the end I sprayed it on using a basic 59p Wilko spray bottle, left it to dwell for a couple of minutes and then wiped off with a clean microfibre.

It does seem very effective at what it does, and I like you was a little concerned at first - but having used it for a couple of weeks all seems to be OK - just make sure you give the area you have 'Tardis'd' a good wash down and rinse afterwards.

Oh and make sure you wear gloves when using it, I reckon it might be a bit irritable if it gets onto you skin.

Believe me I'm new to detailing and no expert - but this is how Ive used it and all seems OK so far.

Ian.


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

Tardis is fine for paint and wheels, used it for the past year.
It will also remove oils and grease, it actually says as much on the tin....i've cleaned my pushbike chain with it! Very effective.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

most of the time i put the tardis on a old microfibre and just wipe away the tar but if it is really bad will spray on and leave for a couple of miutes then wipe away :thumb:


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use it by spraying some onto a cloth then place the cloth over the area of tar you want to remove to soften it up for a few seconds then a bit of light wiping will clear the area. Like Iggy said make sure you wear gloves when using it as it will no doubt dry all the natural oils in your hands.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Tardis is perfectly safe on paint as long as you follow the instructions and use common sense (dont use it every day!). Also for maximum performance use it on dry paintwork. Its contains emulsifiers to help rinsing off so any water thats on the car already will stop Tardis working as effectively.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

tardis is alot better than the vp stuff imo

and who cares if it breaks the heads? make the AS rep replace it FOC  haha

ive only ever had to replace 3 AS spray heads in the last year, and non were from using tardis :S


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

used it yesturday to remove sticker glue from inside of a window, sprayed it onto a piece of kitchen roll, held it against the stickers glue took a few mins (but completely removed and loosened the glue). Superb product IMO


----------



## Nick_SRi (Dec 16, 2008)

Where can i buy tardis from?

Cheers, Nick


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I used a chemical resistant spray head and have never had problems of clogging/breakage of the spray head at all.

I always use it neat and simply spray onto the wheels/paintwork and leave for the full 5 minutes (don't be tempted to take it off too soon as you will still end up with tar spots - it won't damage the paintwork so let it do its thing which takes 5 minutes). And then wipe away with a used microfibre or cloth that will need binning.

The downside is the smell/burning factor. Always wear gloves and preferably work outdoors when using it and spray with your arm stretched as far as possible away from you. Get this in your eyes/face and it is lethal stuff (never experienced the eyes thing but tried it without gloves and I ended up with dry peeling skin very quickly).

I would never be without it now - nothing removes tar like Tardis.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Nick_SRi said:


> Where can i buy tardis from?
> 
> Cheers, Nick


Either Polished Bliss or go direct to your nearest Autosmart franchisee. You can get their number by going to the Autosmart section and PMing Sue J and giving her your post code.


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anyone had any problems using tardis over a vehicle graphics or wraped panels?
with reports of trim damage on some cars I would be great full of any advice before I apply 

P.S I do like the smell.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Tardis is perfectly safe on paint as long as you follow the instructions and use common sense (dont use it every day!). Also for maximum performance use it on dry paintwork. Its contains emulsifiers to help rinsing off so any water thats on the car already will stop Tardis working as effectively.


You should also mention to use caution on smart repairs or anything painted with rattle cans. Tardis can etch into any areas like this. I've experienced this twice myself and each time the only way to remove the damage was polishing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

+1 tardis destroys smart repairs!


----------

